
How a Man-Made Tornado Could Power the Future - gibsonf1
http://www.livescience.com/environment/080625-pf-vortex-engine.html
======
Flemlord
I read the title as "Man-Made Tomato". Quite the letdown.

------
PieSquared
This is the type of thinking we're going to need to get humanity out of the
mess labeled as 'global warming', not environmental rallies, or teaching all
kids to conserve energy or whatever.

------
RobertL
The most illuminating phrase in the entire article follows:

"he has not found an investor yet".

Stupid is as stupid does.

